# Bad LFS shopping day... :(



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

So I go to Big Al's today, pick up a 29 gallon, filter, light, heater, etc etc. and a stand. I'd never seen this type of stand before but it was all they had for a 29 gallon so I bought it. I try to put it together and the backing piece won't fit. The grooves the cut into the side boards, top and bottom for it are mis-aligned. So now I have to take this 50-60lb defective stand back to Big Al's and get another one. All because of shoddy workmanship. The old Money Saver and Stingray stands were made better than this "Empress Cabinet"...

Anybody else have a horror story with this particular stand?


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Why not make one from 2x4? Easy and sturdy.


----------



## CRJ (Sep 7, 2012)

thats what you get buying a pre made fibre board stand. build one out of 2x4's, design it how you want it to look. 

i will never ever buy a stand in a box. i want to know i could park a truck on my stand, even with it half rotted away. 

Last stand i built was for my 60 gallon display, the stand alone is over 100lbs, and can handle 300 gallons.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

It's one thing to buy a metal stand which I would do. But the junk board stands that are way over priced and will quickly rot when they get wet are a waste of money. 

Build a stand out of 2x4 and then cover it with something nice. With the money you save, you can buy a skill saw if you don't have one already. I made a stand for a 125 long not long ago and I faced it with tongue and grove cedar, made some doors and it looks pretty good. I would do it a little differently when I do it again but its all a learning process.

I have actually been thinking of replacing a couple of my metal stands so I can store stuff out of sight under the tanks, two 90's


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I use all metal stands. My tanks are in a carpeted basement and I like the airflow under the tanks. Keeps things dry. All my canister filters are in plastic tubs in case of leaks.

Lee


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm not handy with tools so I can't really build a stand myself. I'm looking into a pine or metal stand now... 

EDIT: Big Al's just opened. I called and they do indeed have pre-built pine stands as well as metal stands. I'm going to go exchange this stand. Hope to have the tank set up by the end of the day.
(I don't know why I thought all they had was the stand I bought... I must have mis-understood.)


----------



## CRJ (Sep 7, 2012)

i can build you a very solid stand, but it wont be the cheapest.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

CRJ said:


> i can build you a very solid stand, but it wont be the cheapest.


How would we get it from Georgetown to Pickering? 
Thanks though.


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

pyrrolin said:


> I have actually been thinking of replacing a couple of my metal stands so I can store stuff out of sight under the tanks, two 90's


Buy some sheets of thin plywood, cut to size, paint and use decent Velcro to stick to the metal stand. (or magnets) Likely home depot would cut the wood to suit for you.

I am going to do the same for a new build, and likely use sound insulating foam glued to the plywood, or styro to make sure I can't hear the canisters at all.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

I just bought a premade pine stand. No assembly required. Tank is set up and running. Now the boring process of cycling begins!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

My stand is 3" tube and angle steel that is wrapped in wood and painted with black marine grade paint. Bullet proof baby but it wasn't cheap!!! Glad to hear you got what you wanted


----------



## SwimmyD (Feb 9, 2013)

Pictures! Show us your handy-skills you excellent stands makers! And we want pictures of your new pine stand to Mr. sprinkles!


----------

